# Dfds never again



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Booked for 15 th to France motorhome 7m long £150, changed motorhome to 8m long, now when I asked 23 weeks ago how much to change booking to 8m they said, £66 ,I didn't at that time change the booking just I case the new motorhome deal didn't go through, called them to day to change £109, after a bit of argument got it to £99, WHAT A --k--ING Liberty ,never again.

Dennis


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

brillopad said:


> Booked for 15 th to France motorhome 7m long £150, changed motorhome to 8m long, now when I asked 23 weeks ago how much to change booking to 8m they said, £66 ,I didn't at that time change the booking just I case the new motorhome deal didn't go through, called them to day to change £109, after a bit of argument got it to £99, WHAT A --k--ING Liberty ,never again.
> 
> Dennis


Tell me any ferry company that doesn't charge more to change details on a different van with only a weeks notice

The chunnel doesn't

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I suspect its all detailed in the "Booking conditions" You did read them didnt you??? I bet you ticked the box to say you had !!!

In suspect the majority of the change is due to the proximity of the sailing (fares ramp up as you get closer to the date of departure) remember its their bat, their ball, their playground, and MOST importantly THEIR RULES !!!! 

I suspect that if you compare the ferry cost with a competitor DFDS are still cheaper !!

Andy


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Checked the tunnel at the same time as being on the phone to ferry co for same date ie next week £222


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Nowadays we always use LD Lines (DFDS) Dieppe to Newhaven, if going back to UK.
My latest trip in April, I rang them to change my booking as had just changed van, which was longer and higher than my original booking, no problems and they didn't charge anything.
Before our booked return journey for family reasons we decided to stay in UK for a few days longer, I rang and changed the return sailing booking (the night before we should have sailed in the morning) no problems but did charge £10.


I've always found them best value and a reasonable crossing and if over 65 and using Newhaven Dieppe you get 20% discount if you phone to book rather than use the on line service.


.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Seriously, what did you expect ? 

DFDS operate like easy jet etc. 


p&o have been the cheapest of late when looking for future bookings. their website makes it very clear about which tariff you book, and how you can or cant amend it.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I didn't expect that,


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

DFDS give 20% discount (Only on Newhaven -Dieppe route) if you are aged 60 NOT 65 ( but you MUST book on the phone)

Andy


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Andy is correct about the Newhaven-Dieppe over 60 discount...................and given the ease of aires or dockside 

parking on both sides and given the complete lack of "security hassles" I can't think of an easier route to travel

BUT don't tell everyone ????


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Webby1 said:


> Andy is correct about the Newhaven-Dieppe over 60 discount...................and given the ease of aires or dockside
> 
> parking on both sides and given the complete lack of "security hassles" I can't think of an easier route to travel
> 
> BUT don't tell everyone ????


Probably good advice if going to France or Spain, but Dieppe is not convenient if going East.

Does anyone know why DFDS only do the age discount on that route and not their other routes - or maybe they do, but do not advertise it - has anyone tried on Dover-Dunkirk (obviously by phone)?

Dunkirk is also hassle free and easy o'night large parking outside the reservations building.

Geoff


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Good luck to all over 60 (not too far off myself) but are these age related discounts not illegal these days? Don't that different to the issues the insurers had recent with different premiums for males and females?


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

The last time we went to France earlier this year we only booked one way and decided to book return crossing when we wanted to come back. Outward crossing cost £59 for 7m van. Return crossing booked a couple of days before the start of crossing cost £39. A big difference and made for a much more relaxed holiday as we could decide when we wanted to set off back as no deadline to meet for previous booked return crossing. All booked on Dfds via Caravan Club online.


----------



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

Just booked for September with the over 60 discount but the site for checking prices was non-existent to slow. Looked yesterday and there were lots of low prices......not so many this morning and had to book a more antisocial hours return to get the same price. Still pleased at the value all the same! 0


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You can ONLY get the discount if you book via telephone. 

Andy


----------



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes knew that. BUT needed to know what they were in the first place and then phoned up! &#55357;&#56842;


----------

